# Anyone type 1 diabetic here?



## Dappor (Apr 28, 2015)

I am type 1 diabetic (insulin dependent), as far as I know the threshold for life long condition like diabetes is calculated over the life expectancy for PR visas. The current threshold is $40,000, of-course diabetes medication would cost more than this for life time. Did anyone passed through the same experience and was able to get the grant?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

If you use the forum search feature, you should find several threads. Here are a few I found:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...eck-up-visa-rejection.html?highlight=diabetes
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...jected-being-diabetic.html?highlight=diabetes
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-declaration-diabetes.html?highlight=diabetes
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...but-medical-finalized.html?highlight=diabetes


----------



## Dappor (Apr 28, 2015)

I use forum search, and I read almost every single word about immigrant diabetes in the forum. However, I didn't find a case similar to mine. Type 1 diabetic plan to immigrate on PR visa (189 or 190). PR visa is different than working visa in calculating the cost of medication, as in PR the cost is calculated in life-time basis, and the threshold is just 40,000 AUD. Diabetes medication in life-time is away over this number. I am glad to hear your experience in this matter.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Dappor said:


> I use forum search, and I read almost every single word about immigrant diabetes in the forum. However, I didn't find a case similar to mine. Type 1 diabetic plan to immigrate on PR visa (189 or 190). PR visa is different than working visa in calculating the cost of medication, as in PR the cost is calculated in life-time basis, and the threshold is just 40,000 AUD. Diabetes medication in life-time is away over this number. I am glad to hear your experience in this matter.


Your visa _may_ be refused if the expected cost of managing your condition is greater (normally significantly greater) than $40,000 over 5 years - not over your lifetime.


----------



## Dappor (Apr 28, 2015)

kaju said:


> Your visa _may_ be refused if the expected cost of managing your condition is greater (normally significantly greater) than $40,000 over 5 years - not over your lifetime.


Is it calculated in 5-years basis, even if it is a life-time disease??
:juggle:


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Dappor said:


> Is it calculated in 5-years basis, even if it is a life-time disease??
> :juggle:


https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...ignificant-costs-and-services-in-short-supply


----------



## Dappor (Apr 28, 2015)

kaju said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...ignificant-costs-and-services-in-short-supply


Diabetes is a life going case, will it be assessed against the 40,000 threshold??
Check this exception:

*Exception: If you have a permanent or ongoing condition and the course of the disease is reasonably predictable, the MOC will determine the estimated costs over the period of your remaining life expectancy. This means that if you have a serious health condition you may meet the health requirement for a temporary visa, but not for a permanent visa.*


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

It would be worthwhile to speak with a migration agent who specialises in medical conditions - George Lombard and Peter Bollard are the two most frequently recommended for these.


----------



## Dappor (Apr 28, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> It would be worthwhile to speak with a migration agent who specialises in medical conditions - George Lombard and Peter Bollard are the two most frequently recommended for these.


Thanks Maggie, I will make sure to share my experience


----------



## sailaja04 (Jul 2, 2019)

Dappor said:


> Thanks Maggie, I will make sure to share my experience


G'day Dappor,

Just wanted to check if you got any information further on this, I'm in a similar condition, Type 1 Diabetics and in control.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

sailaja04 said:


> G'day Dappor,
> 
> Just wanted to check if you got any information further on this, I'm in a similar condition, Type 1 Diabetics and in control.


The OP hasn't logged on this forum since Nov 2016, so if he does respond, it will be a miracle.

Since T1DM is mostly a first world condition and also it is called as Juvenile diabetes, since it affects mostly children, I doubt you will receive an example from anyone on this (but I hope you do). 

The Health page has been updated since details were posted on this forum. 

See this link --> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...protecting-health-care-and-community-services

From above page, below issues lead to direct rejection

_
intellectual impairment
HIV infection
functional impairment
renal disease or failure
cancer
_
Couple of points that may help you


Since your condition is not listed, it should be fine, however T1DM can lead to renal failure in future, so not sure how this condition will be considered by MOC. 
T1DM requires daily insulin and the same is subsidised. What cost will it incur to govt over a period of 5 years is unknown. So it is difficult for us to speculate.
There are also health waiver issued for certain conditions. So if your HbA1c levels are well under control, it could tilt in your favour.

These are just my observations, so please do consult a MARA agent before you apply.

All the Best and Take Care..!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

fugitive_4u said:


> The OP hasn't logged on this forum since Nov 2016, so if he does respond, it will be a miracle.
> 
> Since T1DM is mostly a first world condition and also it is called as Juvenile diabetes, since it affects mostly children, I doubt you will receive an example from anyone on this (but I hope you do).
> 
> ...


may be worth consulting with MARA agents with a reputation for helping clients navigate the health requirement - just sharing their names, I haven't had anything to do with them:

George Lombard
http://austimmigration.com.au/

Peter Bollard
https://www.lewisbollardmigration.com.au/

Cheers


----------

